# My experience at a mobile repair shop



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys i just wanted to share my experience with you about a mobile repair shop and possibly get some suggestions as well so i broke my Iphone 5`s screen and to get it repaired i went to a shop called AL Meena Mobiles in meena bazar a huge mistake, i had to pay $450 for the replacement of screen which was promised to be original screen and that's what even it said on receipt said , as i had low or no battery when i got my phone back so i returned home in DSO and un unexpectedly my phone`s keypad was n`t working and i had to call the shop again now when ever i call the shop their technicians is always out and not in shop so no avail finally i decided to tale this upto DED consumer rights department ... 

They took on the case and called the owner of the shop who is arab and he is not present on shop at all , i was asked to visit the shop again where i asked them for the refund and again shops employees from india promised me to fix so i had to wait there for 4 hours and after that i got my phone back keypad still 98% working and more then that no camera or phone speakers working during the call ... 

had to call shop again twice and every time their technician is not in the shop i have replied to DED with all the things happened again and am now waiting for them to respond ... now i have decided instead of wasting my time all i want is a refund from them ... 

Any suggestions how to handle this situation now ? Owner seems super nice person but he is not at shop and his employees on shop are always insisting oh we will fix it .... 

whats your say how should i go about it ?


thanks


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like you've done everything right so far. Let DED manage it. If they get in touch with you - explain that you have given them two tries to fix the problem and now you'd like your money back. 

Just be persistent on the solution being a refund - don't let them take your phone to 'fix' it anymore.

Let us know how it works out.


----------

